# Validity of ICICI Bank Foreign currency Demand Draft?



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Good morning All,

To begin with, I am curious to know, as my file was submitted on 7th November,2014 in the radiologist category where total file received are less 100. 
The Demand Draft would be cashed according to category wise or by date of receiving file?

1)	If it’s by category then file, what should be expected time to clear demand Draft?
2)	If it’s by date of receiving the file, what should be expected time to clear demand Draft?
3)	How long is validity of ICICI Bank Foreign currency Demand Draft, I neither received concrete answer from bank or customer care. They are just beating around the bush and say all bank govern by RBI and follow same rules..

Your assistance is highly appreciated..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

First of all, what the hell is a demand draft? Second, they will cash it when they get around to it. You are dealing with a government bureaucracy, or several government bureaucracies, and they do not do anything quickly.


----------

